# Difference between Hen and Cock Pigeon



## vinceserious (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello Friends.....i am new to Pigeons.....i have about 30 pigeons and i want to seperate them Hens one side and Cocks one side...PLEASE tell me how to see the difference between them so that i can Split them, Thanks alot

God Bless

Bro Vince


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

when they nest the cock will sit the eggs about midday, so you need for the hen of the pair to lay eggs then you know the hen..then wait for the cock to sit the eggs when his hen takes a break..mark the birds with snap on color bands..same color for each pair, and also if the bands have numbers on them..write down which number is the cock bird an which is the hen. example," grizzle pair- blue band -cock 05 -hen 02."


----------



## Soren (Jun 6, 2012)

Thus thread should help a lot.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/can-you-tell-male-from-female-5146.html


----------

